# Woo finnaly



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

I've been waiting for this over 2 years.http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=20051213-060124-2523r


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Gee, arczi, why do I feel so cynical about this new drug?

_Ummmm, I guess it's because if the voraciously power-hungry corporate-greed-pharmaceuticals can be counted on to do just ONE thing, it's to find another product which can be of made to look benevolent to humankind while they rake in unbelievable amounts of lucre and pollute our waterways and wildlife._
Imagine! A lab-sanctified cannibis for healthy, safe teenagers everywhere!

"Our white-coated lab doctors have only YOUR health in mind. What do you mean the frogs near our factories are growing fifth legs and the males are becoming hermaphrodites? You can't prove we had anything to do with that!"


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm confused...so why shouldn't depressed people just smoke naturally grown weed instead of taking this synthetic magic new pill that does the same thing?!

disclaimer: I mean just depressed people, not us folks with dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

yeyeyeyeyeyeyeyy
Sure i agree totally with you guys and if i had some choice i would not only take or even consider taking those pills..but i already been kick the f$%k outta hight school and lost my driver license.So since thimng that i get out of smoking could be done so other way..why not (weed > anxiety) So what we all contribute to polluting the enviorment eat at Mc,drive on gas..bomb innocent children.Why shouldnt parmace giats get a piece of the pieeeeee.?!!?!?


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

arczi said:


> Why shouldnt parmace giats get a piece of the pieeeeee.?!!?!?


LOL..can't argue your logic, but this isn't just about pollution, and they've been getting their really big piece of the pie for a long time. It really pisses me off when I read things like this article http://www.lef.org/fda/fdaban95.html about how L-tryptophan was banned by the FDA _concidently_ four days before Prozac made the cover of Newsweek as the new cure for depression. Prozac killed 27 people before it was even ever released on the market, but the cheaper and safer tryptophan is now by prescription only = more $$$$ for them. It's always about them, not what's better for us.

btw, sorry that I don't really know your story, but didn't you get a SPECT scan and you're all better now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

how about vioxx vs.misguided smart bombs?
People only work for those f^%$$ers i also blame them but its not only their fault..fda approved vioxx in how long 7 months??is there a diffreance betwen depression and bad cholesterol?i think they both the same on some wird level.so untill ill find some superextra method for fighting depression ill probably take whats on the market


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a bit concerned that people taking this new med, if it is approved, will develop DPD symptoms or even schizophrenia....


----------

